# New girl from northeast Missouri



## Mrs Nemohunter (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi...my name is Letha. I've been shooting firearms since I was a kid and really enjoyed it and still do. Me and my hubby actually teach marksmanship. I've been wanting to try archery for a long time and finally got my first bow. 

I didn't want to spend too much to start out so I got a Diamond Razor Edge by BowTech. We're going to upgrade the site, rest, and peep. So far it seems to shoot pretty well and I'm on target. I plan on practicing a lot, lol. 

Anyway...this looks like a great site to really learn from.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT...Glad to have ya


----------



## jswank (Jun 14, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome to AT and the world of archery. Love your name by the way. One "L" away from "Lethal" which I am sure you are as you teach marksmanship.
Enjoy the site.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Letha.


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT :wave3:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome to AT
My sister in law shoots the same bow as you and it is excellent.
No amount of money could have bought anything more accurate.

Have fun.


----------



## Mrs Nemohunter (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for the great welcome!! 

@rdneckhillbilly people have always called me "Lethal"....among other things, lol 

@Hoosierflogger I'm pretty happy with it. It's super quiet and smooth. I didn't notice any vibration and it's quick!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

